# Renting Car in Mexico to cross US boarder



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

I'd like to rent a car here, in Uruapan and drive it across the boarder into the US. I'd also rent a trailer. Is there going to be any problem with either of those?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

you bet........but why ask here, ask the rental company.......


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

*duh*

Thanks and I will. LOL. I guess this resource has made me lazy.



chicois8 said:


> you bet........but why ask here, ask the rental company.......


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

JoParsons said:


> Thanks and I will. LOL. I guess this resource has made me lazy.


Good luck, I know of US companies that let you take a car into Mexico but no vice versa...But who knows, call them I found out some Mexican rental companies now let their cars into Belize and Guatemala.........


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It might be less expensive to buy a used car.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

*Great Minds*



RVGRINGO said:


> It might be less expensive to buy a used car.


amazing! I thought the same thing mas tarde. gracias.:clap2:


----------



## joelpb (Nov 23, 2009)

we rent cars in mexicali mexico and take them into ca. no problem.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are special rules in the 'free zones'; sometimes no rules at all, it seems. That said, my gut feeling is that the idea is impractical and, if possible, would be prohibitively expensive compared to public transportation; or even the purchase of a used car. Initial quotes may look good, but then there is the cost of insurance for both countries.


----------



## pquick (Jun 23, 2011)

*renting a car*

There is not a problem renting a car in Mexico and driving across the border.. if you rent a trailer you must rent a trailer with Mexican plates. You can not return to Mexico in a Mexican vehicle pulling a trailer registered in US. you will be forced to leave the trailer or import it. like RVGringo said, there are hidden costs renting a car in Mexico..much more expensive then advertised.


----------

